# PurchasePeptides LAB TEST RESULTS....



## TwisT (Feb 8, 2013)

Below is Alpha's finding after analyzing PurchasePeptides.com IGF-1 lr3:


PurchasePeptide Results:




I am excited to say that PurchasePeptide's LR3 results are in and they look very good. I have attached both the Mass Spec and amino acid analysis. The results are nearly identical to Extreme, Maxim, and Ergo USA LR3. I would rate these 4 LR3 as excellent LR3. You can see in the mass spec that we have a nice tall peak at 9100 range with a tiny bump in the 9400 range which again is because of the tiny amount of histidine tag present. The rest of the mass spec looks very clean without any other impurities. The amino acid analysis also looks very good with total of 0.95mg of total LR3 in the vial which is pretty as much as good as it gets. 


I would like to thank all sponsors and members that participated and donated. I would like to specially thank member raddoc because even though he is not a sponsor he donated more than any single source by donating $660 and a vial of Osta and SRC LR3 each. Everyone member should thank him personally because he went out of his way. 


I feel my mission is complete as far as LR3 goes. I think IGF DES is the next compound we should tackle. Ergo is awaiting their USA made DES to come. Raddoc once again has purchased a vial of SRC DES and is sending it to me for testing. We still needs funds for testing. One think that i never included or even though of when i mentioned the $350 testing was the over night cold pack shipping that i did on every one of these which range $60-80 every time you ship a sample out. If any sponsors would like to donate a sample of their DES for testing and/or funds for testing please PM me. Thanks again everybody. 




-Alpha


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome job Purchase Peptides. I followed this whole event over on the "other" forum. 
Once again CONFIRMING Purchase Peptides is 100% Legit and backs all there products.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 9, 2013)

This test was performed by a neutral third that purchasepeptides has no affiliation with.
 After reading a post on another forum I instantly stepped up and voluntereed to have our LR3 tested by this party.
The results are as I expected. Purchasepetides continues to bring top notch American Made Peptides to the market. 



TwisT said:


> Below is Alpha's finding after analyzing PurchasePeptides.com IGF-1 lr3:
> 
> 
> PurchasePeptide Results:
> ...


----------



## TwisT (Feb 10, 2013)

We think open-ended lab results should be a standard. Sad to see its not.



purchasepeptides said:


> This test was performed by a neutral third that purchasepeptides has no affiliation with.
> After reading a post on another forum I instantly stepped up and voluntereed to have our LR3 tested by this party.
> The results are as I expected. Purchasepetides continues to bring top notch American Made Peptides to the market.


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 12, 2013)

TwisT said:


> We think open-ended lab results should be a standard. Sad to see its not.


I agree with you here twist. There is no reason for any research company NOT to step up and donate a couple items for mass spectrum testing, unless they have something to hide.. 

And all this " we do our own mass spectrum testing " is a bunch of B.S. 
 Step up, donate, and let your product do the talking.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 12, 2013)

Bingo



crackrbaby said:


> I agree with you here twist. There is no reason for any research company NOT to step up and donate a couple items for mass spectrum testing, unless they have something to hide..
> 
> And all this " we do our own mass spectrum testing " is a bunch of B.S.
> Step up, donate, and let your product do the talking.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 19, 2013)

Has any other reseller produced samples for Alpha  and the University staff do you know?




crackrbaby said:


> I agree with you here twist. There is no reason for any research company NOT to step up and donate a couple items for mass spectrum testing, unless they have something to hide..
> 
> And all this " we do our own mass spectrum testing " is a bunch of B.S.
> Step up, donate, and let your product do the talking.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 24, 2013)

If you're provider isnt doing this! you may want to ask them why not????



TwisT said:


> Below is Alpha's finding after analyzing PurchasePeptides.com IGF-1 lr3:
> 
> 
> PurchasePeptide Results:
> ...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 28, 2013)

Get it?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 8, 2013)

DES Testing coming soon. Be sure to have your preferred reseller get on board.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 20, 2013)

Who's in on DES testing?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 12, 2013)

Any updates on the DES testing?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 4, 2013)

Just below my friend.



crackrbaby said:


> Any updates on the DES testing?


----------

